

A simple RSS filter (to replace parts of Yahoo Pipes) - dst
https://github.com/duukkis/rss-alterer

======
dst
A friend whipped this up. Combined with Feed43.com it's managed to replace 99%
of my (admittedly simple) Y! Pipes kluges.

